# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Acne model gezocht!!

## SchoonheidsspecialistN

Lieve Mensen,

Wie wil mij redden voor mijn laatste herkansing Voor mijn examen ACNE??

Het examen vind plaats op: Woensdag 13 Juni om 8:30 Op het Vitalis college Te Breda
*
Wil Jij van je Acne AF??* Email mij dan snel voor deze datum!! Hoe meer hoe beter!

Voor Man en Vrouw. Gezicht, rug of borst.

Ik Vergoed je reiskosten! dus voor jou geheel kosteloos! Reageren dus!

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Neem contact met me op: [email protected]

----------

